# Easton Circuits - Need rim tape?



## IndyBiker (Feb 12, 2005)

I just bought a new set of Easton Circuits from Performance and they came without rim tape (looks like they may not need it). Does anyone know if rim tape is needed or not? Thanks much!


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

IndyBiker said:


> I just bought a new set of Easton Circuits from Performance and they came without rim tape (looks like they may not need it). Does anyone know if rim tape is needed or not? Thanks much!


I can't see how they wouldn't need rim tape. There are holes in the tire bed to access the spoke nipples (how else are you going to get the nipples in?), so these holes have to be covered with something to protect the tube.

A few wheels do come with rim tape, but most do not, so just because it didn't come iwth rim tape, doesn't mean that it isn't required - most likely the wheels didn't come with tires or cassettes either, right?


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

*Rim Tape Needed*

Yep, you need to put rim tape on the Easton Circuits. May I suggest Velox--cheap, sticks well, doesn't move, works good.


----------

